

Startups 1997-style, funny: "Talented Developers Wanted" - Steven-Clarke
http://groups.google.com/group/wpi.students/browse_thread/thread/d4bcb2c985b00161/8ad728774d8e8fc5?q=%22Specular+Dreams%22#8ad728774d8e8fc5

======
Steven-Clarke
Lessons learned. What is oft ignored in published thoughts is regionality and
other subtle factors. Their are many variables that affect risk appetite.
Entrepreneurs, investors, and season ticket holders all enjoy the game.

